# bars



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

bars give me your favorites
talking bout the bike kind though
sorry


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

diety hussfelt many others

go to universal cycles click on bars click on risers select size and your golden


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tabletoprider said:


> bars give me your favorites
> talking bout the bike kind though


Longshot Saloon... 
hahaha... wayta' cover. 

Nemesis Project Folsom Prisons... waiting to see if V.2 comes out any time soon... 
Gusset Open Prison
Solid custom pipes
...

btw, I've got a brand NEW atomlab Stainless Trailpimp 1.5" riser for sale, ti color, uncut, unmounted, cheap.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Azonic DW Riser Bar

Our state of the art double wall design has set a standard in the industry for handlebar performance. This patented design allows the inner bar to absorb vibration and reduce shock transmission to the rider for more comfort and less rider fatigue. Cold forged patented design made of Alcoa® 2014 T-6 Super Duralumin alloy.
Black
Width 28"
Rise 2.5"
These things have a lot of upsweep. The more I ride them, the more I like it.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Deity.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Azonic DW Riser Bar
> 
> Our state of the art double wall design has set a standard in the industry for handlebar performance. This patented design allows the inner bar to absorb vibration and reduce shock transmission to the rider for more comfort and less rider fatigue. Cold forged patented design made of Alcoa® 2014 T-6 Super Duralumin alloy.
> Black
> ...


The chicken cant stop staring at them either


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> The chicken cant stop staring at them either


lol.

Those Azonic bars aren't bad.

I love Pro-Tapers... low-rise, light, and still super strong.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got a DMR Wingbar CroMo I'm putting onto a build I'm working on. It's got about 3.5" of rise and a lot of upsweep. Anyone run these? It's mad heavy. However, looks bulletproof.

It's that or a normal Funn 31.8 aluminum riser.

Opinions?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Chicks dig my bars....


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

FKMTB07 said:


> I've got a DMR Wingbar CroMo I'm putting onto a build I'm working on. It's got about 3.5" of rise and a lot of upsweep. Anyone run these? It's mad heavy. However, looks bulletproof.
> 
> It's that or a normal Funn 31.8 aluminum riser.
> 
> Opinions?


it can rust quite easily. the paint chips really easy and they are crazy heavy like you said. 
ns districts look good. fairly light, wide, two rises available. 
i've got azonic strip bar. only problem is takes a long time to rise which limits how far you can cut your bars down. i've had hussefelts. they were good, cheap and strong


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Bars where the drinks are free and the girls are easy


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't think there's anything special about the Deity bars. If I were paying retail, I'd rather buy a Holzfeller bar and a rattlecan. I like the NS Habenero/Jalapeno. Light and nice shape. The Protapers are cool. Some of the Azonic bars are nice... even if they're just ordered out of a catalog. I like Scandium.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

literocola said:


> Bars where the drinks are free and the girls are easy


Easy girls are dirty girls. So don't be a fool, wrap your tool. Don't fall for the "I'm on BC" crap.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Favorite bars? Anything cheap, because I'm a student and my only income is a 1 day a week job at the LBS (4-6 days in the summer). These are my current favorite...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11.../Azonic-World-Force-Alloy-Riser-Handlebar.htm

...except I got them when they were 9.98$ :thumbsup: I guarantee you wont find better bars for 10 bucks!

The World Force's are light, have a 2 inch rise and and I've yet to break them. Could be a bit wider though...26 inch is about perfect for me, but some would want want them a bit wider.

I'm sure my vote would be different if I had money though...

Tim


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Longshot Saloon...
> hahaha... wayta' cover.
> 
> Nemesis Project Folsom Prisons... waiting to see if V.2 comes out any time soon...


Sweet !
thanks for the props Satori!!

We have the V2 high rise "Movin on up" Bar's coming soon!( they will have a sticker with WEEZY Jefferson on them !! ):thumbsup:


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

the new blackmarket are hell nice i got the 3inch rise:thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought a set of used Deity bars, and was fairly disapointed with the finish/paint used on them.

My cable brake levers fit on tight, but fit on, however, my Hayes levers I could barely get on the bars. I don't even have them clamped down and they aren't going anywhere!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

i also have the azonic bar...like it a lot, has a good feel/feedback, though i still need to cut it down a bit as it is too wide to do x-ups currently (safely lol)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Spread the clamp on your Hayes levers. They probably got over tightened and it caused the clamp to "close" a bit.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Its a circular clamp Will, I dunno it would really spread much...I mean I didn't try, but I when looking at it I was like "umm...I don't think these get any more loose"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It gets pinched together since it's not a split clamp. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nem pro 
work great nice and wide. made in nor cal


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

tabletoprider said:


> bars give me your favorites
> ..


my uncle's bar. not my favorite, but it can be nice.










































here's the one in his backyard. i like this one more










my buddy leo's bar. it gets the job done. yep, sure does.










the bar at Stovepipe Wells, Death Valley. a man needs to keep properly hydrated in the desert.










the local watering hole (Tommy T's). i like this place. nice aura.






























tabletoprider said:


> bars give me your favorites
> talking bout the bike kind though
> sorry


oh. sorry.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

protapers and sic race bars on my bikes.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Answer protapers on my full-suss, and Atomlab trailkings on my dj. The Answers have incredible bend angles on them, very mellow and they feel great. The Atomlabs are cromo and have a crossbar, will never worry about those givin' up the ghost!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Gusset Open Prison,


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

NS pure 4130


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

I've got an Answer Alumilite, pretty much a 2" rise ProTaper but heavier and cheaper - great bar. Also got a 1" rise ProTaper on my trail bike.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

where can you find the gusset open prisons in the states?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i really like the 3.5 in NS district bars, i have them on my zero with a trailblade, they do a really good job of bringing the bars back to a normal height. the bends are good, you could cut them way down if you wanted to, they look sweet without the crossbar!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The Sunline V-1 bars with the 1.5" rise feel nice.


----------



## JC bs (Oct 5, 2007)

sic LL


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

nemesis bars for sure. might try to get one for my fully when i get around to building it. whats this v2 i hear about....i just got my v1. daamnit


----------



## yohxc (Feb 28, 2007)

Nemesis too, and the NPJ wonderbra is nice :


----------

